# Adopting/Rescuing from Craigslist?



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

After so many of you suggested it, I put an ad on craigslist that I was seeking a male maltese. That was weeks ago. This morning, a woman emailed that she has an 8 month old malti-poo that she is looking to rehome. Said he has been neutered and given shots except rabies and is housebroken and answers basic commands. She's sent photos and, of course, he's adorable. She says she is rehoming him because she has small children and they're too rough with him.

She says she got him from a breeder (Ginger Cobb) for $400 and she will give me the paperwork, as well as some of his things. She wants a rehoming fee since she's paid for shots/neutering/etc. She's asking for $250. It's way more than I have to spend but I worry about this dog because she says she'll sell him in the paper and online if I don't take him and I know there are a TON of dog flippers in this area. 

Advice?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I think $250 is very reasonable and if he is that cute, you should get him, but maybe offer a little less?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd make an offer you're comfortable with. If she really loves the dog and feels you'd give it a wonderful loving furever home I can't imagine she'd say no unless she's greedy. I'm not a fan of the whole "rehoming fee" thing, if anything she should be paying YOU! I feel like if they really love their pet but truly can't keep it, they should be more focused on finding a great home and be grateful to the person who takes them in. If she took it to a rescue, they would not pay her a rehoming fee. I mean, maybe if the dog cost her a fortune, had a pedigree, and was purebred with papers, I could understand it. But if it were me, I would just look at the money invested as a sunk cost and just take responsibility and find an awesome home. But on the flip side, I know it's a common practice and it's a benefit to you that you somewhat know the history of the dog, that he hasn't been abused or neglected, it's healthy, etc. And sounds like all the major first year costs have been taken care of which is a huge plus.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Ask to see vet records to make sure you wouldn't be adopting a ton of problems.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder if this Ginger Cobb is the greeder of this pup: http://badbreeders.net/2006/09/20/accused-kidnappers-mom-arrested-for-helping-son-elude-justice/


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

munchkin1616 said:


> After so many of you suggested it, I put an ad on craigslist that I was seeking a male maltese. That was weeks ago. This morning, a woman emailed that she has an 8 month old malti-poo that she is looking to rehome. Said he has been neutered and given shots except rabies and is housebroken and answers basic commands. She's sent photos and, of course, he's adorable. She says she is rehoming him because she has small children and they're too rough with him.
> 
> She says she got him from a breeder (Ginger Cobb) for $400 and she will give me the paperwork, as well as some of his things. She wants a rehoming fee since she's paid for shots/neutering/etc. She's asking for $250. It's way more than I have to spend but I worry about this dog because she says she'll sell him in the paper and online if I don't take him and I know there are a TON of dog flippers in this area.
> 
> Advice?


I'd be wary if this were me, but I'd be wary about dealing with anybody 'rehoming' from Craigslist. 

I would ask if this dog has bit anybody because I can see that as the reason she is trying to dump her problem. I don't think $250 is unreasonable, given the neutering costs and other vet expenses but if that is a tight squeeze financially for you right now - I would advise treading very carefully here. I'm sure many of us can attest to the face that a $250 vet bill is 'cheap' and not knowing what you are getting yourself into, it could very well be someone trying to dump their dog with potentially expensive health problems on another person. Since it is a mix, papers and breeder names aren't going to mean a whole lot but it's nice that they were provided.

If you really want him though - go with your gut. But if you are only willing to do it because she's tried to guilt you into taking the dog to 'save' it from some horrible unknown fate - that is on the person doing the rehoming, NOT YOU. If she would really just hand the dog over to anybody, is it someone you could trust to be honest with you? I'm thinking no. 

Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

munchkin1616 said:


> *After so many of you suggested it, I put an ad on craigslist* that I was seeking a male maltese. That was weeks ago. This morning, a woman emailed that she has an 8 month old malti-poo that she is looking to rehome. Said he has been neutered and given shots except rabies and is housebroken and answers basic commands. She's sent photos and, of course, he's adorable. She says she is rehoming him because she has small children and they're too rough with him.
> 
> She says she got him from a breeder (Ginger Cobb) for $400 and she will give me the paperwork, as well as some of his things. She wants a rehoming fee since she's paid for shots/neutering/etc. She's asking for $250. It's way more than I have to spend but *I worry about this dog because she says she'll sell him in the paper and online if I don't take him* and I know there are a TON of dog flippers in this area.
> 
> Advice?


Really?? She's already trying to sell him online TO YOU!

I wouldn't give her a penny. Sorry, but I would let it go. Also, $250 is alot for you right now. What will you do if there are any health issues with this doggie?

I'm always leary of this. Often think of BYB's that want to dump the pups, or just ended up with one they want to sell.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

munchkin1616 where are you located?? Maybe there are rescues in your area


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

I'd be leery, just because craigslist sellers will tell you anything just to get rid of the dog and/or get the highest price possible. Going through a bona fide rescue will get you an honest assessment of the dog you are adopting, because they want to ensure the best possible placement. 

That said, I paid $320 for Millie from a rescue organization. Pups under a year old were even more (older dogs were less). "Rescue" doesn't necessarily mean free, or even cheap. IIRC, the northcentral maltese rescue charges similar adoption fees.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Keep in mind, this is a mixed breed; not a Maltese. To charge $250 for a mixed breed dog is excessive in my opinion. 

You don't really know the reason for her getting rid of this dog, it could be a health issue, a behavior issue, maybe hard to housebreak, a biter or even possibly, she found him and is trying to make a little money off him!!!

For a slight amount more (about $300) you can adopt a retired Maltese from a good breeder when you can better afford to do so.

If you do want this dog really bad, I'd request the vets name that has been caring for this dog; contact and see if there are any serious health issues with him.

That's just my opinion/advice.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't feel that it is right for someone to "sell" the family pet. I understand that sometimes family circumstances change but if she really cared about the well-being and happiness of her pet, she would either turn him over to a reputable rescue organization or place him herself in a home that she feels great about...at not cost. Just my opinion.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I don't feel that it is right for someone to "sell" the family pet. I understand that sometimes family circumstances change but if she really cared about the well-being and happiness of her pet, she would either turn him over to a reputable rescue organization or place him herself in a home that she feels great about...at not cost. Just my opinion.


Amen Sistah. :thumbsup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally, I have never had the warm and fuzzies from a rescue. The ones I have encountered make you jump through so many hoops, sell your soul, and check into every aspect of your most personal personal life before they let you adopt, and I am not ok with all that. Not to mention sometimes you.can go months without hearing anything. That said, it is their right, they see these dogs go through so much crap they want to make sure you are the right fit, so kudos to them. There are always at least two sides, but I will likely never get a dog from a rescue and certainly understand why many woud not.

I really do like the idea of adopting an older dog from a breeder  and if I ever get another malt I may look into that possibility. Craigslist, you just have to be careful with. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Personally, I have never had the warm and fuzzies from a rescue. The ones I have encountered make you jump through so many hoops, sell your soul, and check into every aspect of your most personal personal life before they let you adopt, and I am not ok with all that. Not to mention sometimes you.can go months without hearing anything. That said, it is their right, they see these dogs go through so much crap they want to make sure you are the right fit, so kudos to them. There are always at least two sides, but I will likely never get a dog from a rescue and certainly understand why many woud not.


A lot of people feel this way, and it makes me so sad  because I think they are just trying to be extra careful where they place their dogs since they have been through so much already... but I know a lot of people who won't adopt for that very reason as well.  Thankfully, our rescue lady just checked out our home and suggested we go with an older dog who needed a quiet dog (my Maltie Ozzie!) instead of the Yorkie-Poo puppy we were originally going to go with. I think it worked out great


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Personally, I have never had the warm and fuzzies from a rescue. The ones I have encountered make you jump through so many hoops, sell your soul, and check into every aspect of your most personal personal life before they let you adopt, and I am not ok with all that. Not to mention sometimes you.can go months without hearing anything. That said, it is their right, they see these dogs go through so much crap they want to make sure you are the right fit, so kudos to them. There are always at least two sides, but I will likely never get a dog from a rescue and certainly understand why many woud not.
> 
> I really do like the idea of adopting an older dog from a breeder  and if I ever get another malt I may look into that possibility. Craigslist, you just have to be careful with. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


Shelly, it makes me really sad to know that you feel this way about rescues and I'm very very sorry you've had a bad experience with them. I think they are just very careful, sometimes to a fault, about where they place their dogs because they don't ever want to happen to them what is happening to this puppy where he's being sold on Craigslist because it's not "working out". Rescuers probably see the world through jaded glasses and just want to make sure their dogs are never betrayed again which is why sometimes you have to jump through hoops. It's too bad everyone doesn't have to jump through hoops to get a dog, then there wouldn't be hundreds of thousands of them in shelters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> Personally, I have never had the warm and fuzzies from a rescue. The ones I have encountered make you jump through so many hoops, sell your soul, and check into every aspect of your most personal personal life before they let you adopt, and I am not ok with all that. Not to mention sometimes you.can go months without hearing anything. That said, it is their right, they see these dogs go through so much crap they want to make sure you are the right fit, so kudos to them. There are always at least two sides, but I will likely never get a dog from a rescue and certainly understand why many woud not.
> 
> .


IMHO, people who want to rehome their dogs privately should be just as careful as rescue organizations. Unfortunately, most are not which is why you have to be so careful. As so many have pointed out, often they just want to pass their "problem" dog on to someone else and recoup some of their "losses". That is why it is so risky to get an adult dog this way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Shelly, it makes me really sad to know that you feel this way about rescues and I'm very very sorry you've had a bad experience with them. I think they are just very careful, sometimes to a fault, about where they place their dogs because they don't ever want to happen to them what is happening to this puppy where he's being sold on Craigslist because it's not "working out". Rescuers probably see the world through jaded glasses and just want to make sure their dogs are never betrayed again which is why sometimes you have to jump through hoops. It's too bad everyone doesn't have to jump through hoops to get a dog, then there wouldn't be hundreds of thousands of them in shelters. :thumbsup:


:goodpost: Rescues have a huge responsibility to make sure that the fit is right. You don't want them to be returned and go through a revolving door of homes after what many of them have been through.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> :goodpost: Rescues have a huge responsibility to make sure that the fit is right. You don't want them to be returned and go through a revolving door of homes after what many of them have been through.


 
I agree. My co-worker actually found a sweet Silky Terrier in her neighborhood a couple of years ago. She brought her to the office and we spent the entire day trying to figure out how this dog had come to wander the streets. She had a rabies tag so we contacted the vet, who informed us that the dog was a year old and put us in touch with the owner...except that the owner was no longer owner. She had passed her along to a friend. So we got the "friend's" phone number from the original owner and contacted the "friend." We contacted the "friend" and guess what???? she said she had given the dog to a "neighbor." So we did some sleuthing and tracked down the neighbor at her job at the local junior college and she was like "oh, yes, the dog likes to bolt out the door and she has been missing for a few days." We assumed that she wanted the dog back but she seemed to stall when we tried to make arrangements to meet her and reunite her with her dog. She put us off and in the meanwhile, we did further sleuthing and contacted one of this woman's co-workers who then informed us that the woman was not in a position to keep a pet. She was having financial difficulties and could barely afford to feed the dog, let alone provide for the dog's medical needs should something come up and that the dog often "ran off" and the woman never made any real attempt to find her. OMG!!!! Thank goodness the woman called us back and when she did, we offered to take her without waiting for her to say anything about getting her dog back. After careful consideration, my hubby and I decided to place her with his adult daughter who had been wanting a dog for a couple of years. We gave her very specific and strict instructions as to the level of care we expected her to provide for the dog and I am happy to say that "Wednesday", as she is now known as, is very happy, very loved and very spoiled - as she always should have been- in her forever home with my step-daughter. They are inseparable and Wednesday is the light of her mommy's life!

Long story, I know. But my point is, this sweet girl had THREE homes (and I am using the word "home" very loosely here) in her first year of life!!!!! Its appalling.

So, I can understand why rescue organizations feel the need to be so careful. There are people there who just pass along dogs like they are passing a plate of hor d'ouevres! I think if someone finds themselves in the position to rehome a family pet themselves, they should not try to "sell" their dog and I would be leary of anyone who was going to think about placing a dogthat did not treat it like an IRS audit...ask everything...references, vet, how do you intend to pay for basic costs, medical costs, emergencies, etc. 

Here is a picture of Wednesday enjoying her "happily every after" with my son Lucas, as he plays video games at his sister's house.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Personally, I have never had the warm and fuzzies from a rescue. The ones I have encountered make you jump through so many hoops, sell your soul, and check into every aspect of your most personal personal life before they let you adopt, and I am not ok with all that. Not to mention sometimes you.can go months without hearing anything. That said, it is their right, they see these dogs go through so much crap they want to make sure you are the right fit, so kudos to them. There are always at least two sides, but I will likely never get a dog from a rescue and certainly understand why many woud not.
> 
> I really do like the idea of adopting an older dog from a breeder  and if I ever get another malt I may look into that possibility. Craigslist, you just have to be careful with. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


Good, honest post. There are certainly some "rescue" organizations who are way too strict, in it for the money/attention, and/or like to be in control. Just like there are good and bad breeders, there are good and bad rescue organizations. The bad ones give the good ones a bad name unfortunately.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

chrisnjenn said:


> Good, honest post. There are certainly some "rescue" organizations who are way too strict, in it for the money/attention, and/or like to be in control. Just like there are good and bad breeders, there are good and bad rescue organizations. The bad ones give the good ones a bad name unfortunately.


Since reputable rescue organizations are non-profit and staffed by volunteers, I'm not sure how they can be in it for the money? 

As far as control, of course they are in control. They are responsible for the well being and future of a living creature.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Interesting turn this discussion has taken. We got Millie from a rescue that "specializes" in shih tzus, but handles all kinds of small dogs. We had also submitted an application with northcentral maltese rescue. I think we may have submitted an application to a more "general" dog rescue in the area, too, but we didn't submit any fee to that one. 

I agree that the applications were long, and some of the questions seemed almost ridiculous, or even insulting, as if we were idiots who didn't know anything about anything. There was more than a touch of "Judgey McJudgerson" going on in at least one of the phone intereviews, too. We kind of rolled our eyes and went ahead and filled out the questions, though. 

As has been pointed out, these folks have seen the WORST pet ownership has to offer. They can't be too careful, so we decided to respect that, defer to their wisdom and experience, and jump through their hoops. 

We knew that, in turn, we'd get a thorough and honest assessment of any dog we were interested in and an honest evaluation of whether we were a good "match" for that dog. In fact, the northcentral maltese people decided right away that we were not good fits for a couple of the cuties they had on their site. I know that a more suitable home awaits those dogs, and I'm glad the rescue is being so careful about placing them. 

Happily, the shih tzu rescue people came to have Millie, had read our appliction carefully, and "matched" us up right away. They've been nothing but supportive and wonderful.

So I can see why folks can get put off by, or frustrated with, rescue orgs. I can also see why teh rescue orgs act as they do. On the whole, I still strongly recommend a rescue organization, for the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

StevieB said:


> I'd make an offer you're comfortable with. If she really loves the dog and feels you'd give it a wonderful loving furever home I can't imagine she'd say no unless she's greedy. I'm not a fan of the whole "rehoming fee" thing, if anything she should be paying YOU! I feel like if they really love their pet but truly can't keep it, they should be more focused on finding a great home and be grateful to the person who takes them in. If she took it to a rescue, they would not pay her a rehoming fee. I mean, maybe if the dog cost her a fortune, had a pedigree, and was purebred with papers, I could understand it. But if it were me, I would just look at the money invested as a sunk cost and just take responsibility and find an awesome home. But on the flip side, I know it's a common practice and it's a benefit to you that you somewhat know the history of the dog, that he hasn't been abused or neglected, it's healthy, etc. And sounds like all the major first year costs have been taken care of which is a huge plus.



Celeta, you and I are of like mind. IMO, if one finds themselves in a situation where they can no longer provide the forever home they originally promised when they first took the pet into their home, they have no right to "recoup" their losses. Their first and foremost goal at that point is to find the best possible home for the pet. That being said, one should never advertise a pet for free, you will attract the dregs of society. I think the best solution at that point is to request a rehoming/adoption fee, but that check should go to a Rescue. That is what I did when I found a pup someone dumped in our neighborhood (unfortunately that happens frequently). My sweet Ashley, now named Heinz, I only had Lily at that point and she loved him but he was driving her nuts. He was a terrier mix and while Lily is very active he was like the energizer bunny! We would take him on a 3 mile run and it wouldn't even phase him and he only weighed 10 lbs! He needed someone who was home all the time and a bigger dog to play with. So that is what we found for him. I checked vet references, did 2 meet and greets with his new dad and sister, of course got him fixed and when he was turned over I asked that the check be made out to FOCHP, a local rescue, his new dad saw me put it into a stamped envelope. 
You have to be very careful about Craigslist. Backyard greeders use this avenue a lot and you do not want to support them. Ask to see their home, check with their vet, if they have nothing to hide this won't bother them. Suggest that you would prefer to write a check to a rescue so more individuals can benefit. If they truly have the best interest of their dog in mind this should not bother them either. That being said if $250 is too high for you at this point, this might not be the right time for you to get a pet. I applaud the fact that you want to rescue one but taking care of a Maltese properly will cost you a lot more than that in the first couple of months.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Since reputable rescue organizations are non-profit and staffed by volunteers, I'm not sure how they can be in it for the money?
> 
> As far as control, of course they are in control. They are responsible for the well being and future of a living creature.


OK.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

One comment, and it may mean nothing, but the contract I had with the breeder I got Lucky from stated that if I were to give Lucky up for any reason (ain't ever going to happen), I need to return him to the breeder, who can then find a suitable home. Don;t know if it is common in contracts or not. I do not know what claims the breeder may have on the pup. On the other hand, I feel for the little one and am concerned about his future and would hate to see him land in the wrong hands.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

That is customary for breeders to have that agreement.

This case, I doubt that, the dog was from a breeder on Petfinder, is a mixed breed. The current owner claims to have papers on the dog, but I can't imagine what papers they'd be since it's not a pure bred dog. Can't register mixes despite claims of being 'designer dogs' - not recognized 'yet' by AKC.

Reputible breeders do not put their dogs on Petfinders.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> That is customary for breeders to have that agreement.
> 
> This case, I doubt that, the dog was from a breeder on Petfinder, is a mixed breed. The current owner claims to have papers on the dog, but I can't imagine what papers they'd be since it's not a pure bred dog. Can't register mixes despite claims of being 'designer dogs' - not recognized 'yet' by AKC.
> 
> Reputible breeders do not put their dogs on Petfinders.


I don't remember reading that the dog was on Petfinder. That is a site for shelters and rescues (although being allowed to post there is not a guarantee that a rescue group is really good).

I did mention in the other thread that I thought the breeder had in the past advertised on Puppyfind. That is a whole different site, a place to advertise dogs for sale.


----------

